# Friday 13



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well fellas this rain should shut it down till the end of July. Every time it starts to clear , here comes the rain again, so the song goes.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know! It just sux. I have way too much money invested in a flounder boat to not be floundering.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeap it's sucks for sure. I think I'm going to look for some Gill Net and just start nettin them.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah it sucks but at least it didn't last long.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Went and checked the water this afternoon and it's back to undoable.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like the wind is laying, but it's out of the west


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

it is going to be nice in my area starting sunday, water still gin clear..New Port Richey to Fort DeSoto ..Last week was really good, might find some pic's to post later west wind messed it up here for a couple of day's but the water is still gin clear..


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*Gigging last night*

Here is what my wife and i stabbed last night ...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gigability, we've missed seeing those pics. Good Job


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, I haven't seen that many fish all year! Sweet


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Haven't seen one of those kind of nights since last fall. Nice job.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

gigability said:


> Here is what my wife and i stabbed last night ...


Ya know that ice will last a lil longer if you put it in a cooler...just sayin.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*Duh!!!*

You really think the ice will last longer -ha ha ha ha- this picture is when we were at the fish house,its day time . dumped them out to get a picture of the fish, see its Stupid comments like this that just make me just want to not post my pictures for everyone else to see, went through this shit before so stopped posting, now i know how to fish and how to ice them , don't really need any help or input from how to take care of my fish.I know some people are just jealous of what i catch but i really don't care,i catch and post because some of the not haters like seeing these pictures .I have no problem not posting if this continues on but i think alot of people will miss not seeing my pictures,especially sheep head time.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jeez man, I was just joshin ya...


----------

